# Copt Oak Rally



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Could a rally coordinator please define which dates this rally refers to please? The last posting some weeks ago said that it would only be a few days and not the dates that have been posted.

Thanks,
Sharton


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

Dates are Wednesday 14th June to Sunday 18th June for Copt Oak finishing on the 18th that is.


Jacquie


----------

